# Movie Theaters



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

I thought Id start a thread all about movie theaters starting with a poll.

So where do you go to see movies?

Do you do dinner and a Movie?

perfer matinees? prime time or late movies?

where do you sit? Up fron on the side in the middle? dose it matter?

Do you buy the consession stand food? Is it too expensive for ya?

How often do ya go?

and anything else you would like to add.


I for one enjoy the movies, I go quite often maybe 3 times a month depending how good the selection is, I pick and choose I go for the movies I feel will be worth the buck to get in. Im a big fan of the AMC movie chain I like their stadium seating and perfer the seats over the famous players silver city / colusus seating ( i find them too upright).

I will buy the food at the gate usually a pop n popcorn and share with my date, I dont usually go without a date it was my ex gf for the longest time but that has changed semi recently and now I think i have found a new lady to fill that position. ( lol yes it sounds like a job and yes it can be)

I like an early movie then dinner or a late dinner then movie I like to stay away from the crowds if at all possible 8 oclock on a friday night to see a new movie FORGET IT especially up in the newmarket theater too many lil screetchy girls with boyfriends who need to pull up their pants and straighten out their hat.

shoe


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You missed iMax which in my mind is the ONLY one worth the money.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

there are a couple of good small theatres on mount pleasant. i like weekend matinées personally.

the snack bar is a total ripoff; more so than at the big chains.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I didn't see my living room on the list. The snack bar is better, and the beverages are great!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

The Mrs. and I *love* going out to the movies; we try to go at least once a week, provided there's something we want to see. We frequent almost any and all cinemas in the Ottawa-Gatineau area: Silver City (or Star Cité), AMC, Famous Players as well as the local ByTowne Cinema and the Mayfair (which usually has a double-header of recent and occasionally older movies.)

As far as IMAX goes -- there's only one in Ottawa: At the Museum of Civilization. You _won't_ see the Polar Express, or any mainstream flick there anytime soon, I'm afraid. They're great _if_ you can get to one.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The one place you missed in the poll was my living room. That is where I watch movies. 

Have not been near a theatre since the late 80s when I was driven out of the place by the volume level. Never went back.


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

With you all on the livingroom movie theatre., just try asking the projectionist to pause for a pee break.
However some movies must be seen on the big screen-Lord of The Rings, and the new Star Wars of course.
To all the Ottawa-ites, I heard the AMC in Kanata is the only THX certified theatre in Ottawa so that's the best choice for Revenge of the Sith...


----------



## MacNoob (Oct 29, 2004)

SINC said:


> Have not been near a theatre since the late 80s when I was driven out of the place by the volume level. Never went back.


Yeah, they're all generally too damn LOUD. Why? Perhaps they cater to the kids with booming car stereos and music players that you can hear from the other end of the bus. Of course I still need to attend for big screen epics like LOTR. My wife wears industrial earplugs.

I think I will go to med school and specialise in hearing disorders... gonna be a good business.

MacNoob


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

I work evenings... What is a Movie Theatre... Sounds quaint...


----------

